# was it worth it



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

Am hoping to move out to Calgary early next year when i get my pr visa.. just wondering about all the people who have managed to make it out there to Canada... was it all worth it for you? and are you happy and glad you made the move ? and is it want you expected it to be? ..

Sent from my LG-P920 using Expat Forum


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I moved to Canada s years ago as a landed immigrant from Brazil. Worked for some time became a citizen and moved on because of work. Today I am in the UAE by choice. Every moment lived in Canada counted. Great Country overall!

Not a day goes by that I don't think of Canada.

I am definitely going back...


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, for me it was. It was hard at times being so far from family as mine are in the very far southern U.S. so thousands of miles from here. I don't regret it though. My son was brought up here and got a fantastic education at Canadian schools, we had access to good health care, the people are genuinely friendly. It was a happy accident for me that I ended up here. I can't see ever living somewhere else now.


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like it can be hard to start with, and to be honest that is what i was expecting ..

Sent from my LG-P920 using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Adrian h said:


> Sounds like it can be hard to start with, and to be honest that is what i was expecting ..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using Expat Forum


Hi Adrian - I think it mostly depends on what you're hoping to find here. I've not spent much time in Calgary but about 30 years in Toronto. For me, it was very difficult in the beginning as American-bashing is the national past time here. I kept hoping at some point I'd go home. But my husband works in the film industry and that would mean New York or LA. No thanks. Our son was born, we had great schools and many different types to choose from, it was safe, clean and actually more like the States was when I grew up. I could not go back now as I love it here! 

Banff was my introduction to Canada and you should definitely make time to get out there, up to Lake Louise and all. It's incredible! :clap2:


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys.. I hope to find a better life for myself when i move out there next year. The main thing i have a problem with over in England is work, i find myself and my friends are out off work more and more these days ...


----------



## Adrian h (Nov 2, 2011)

nobledreamer said:


> Hi Adrian - I think it mostly depends on what you're hoping to find here. I've not spent much time in Calgary but about 30 years in Toronto. For me, it was very difficult in the beginning as American-bashing is the national past time here. I kept hoping at some point I'd go home. But my husband works in the film industry and that would mean New York or LA. No thanks. Our son was born, we had great schools and many different types to choose from, it was safe, clean and actually more like the States was when I grew up. I could not go back now as I love it here!
> 
> Banff was my introduction to Canada and you should definitely make time to get out there, up to Lake Louise and all. It's incredible! :clap2:


 I have a picture off lake louise on my phone and tablet set as a wall paper, cannot wait to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## Vangrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

Adrian - I moved to Canada as an infant, so my story won't help you, but my husband and his family moved here when he was 18, so I can tell you two important things that I have learned from them.

1. Be sure you are able to support yourself (and your family) ideally for a year. It can be really difficult getting that first job in Canada. Canada values "Canadian work experience" above all else and it can be really hard convincing people that you have the right skills and experience and education for a job. My husband was 18yo, a high school graduate, fluent in English and couldn't get a job at McDonald's! So you need to be patient, possibly take some classes or apprenticeship positions if appropriate. It can be incredibly demoralizing when you an experienced professional from abroad, but that's the way things work here. Once you get a job though, you're in good shape to move up the ladder.

2. It can take 5 years for Canada to feel like home. Don't let yourself be discouraged before then. Don't go back to your home country too often, but make friends in the local ex-pat community. Set down roots and make Canada your home. You likely won't look back.

Good luck on the completion of your application and welcome to Canada!


----------

